

Metadata Stuffing: Why I Hate tbl_ For Table Names - SQLRockstar
http://blog.infoadvisors.com/index.php/2012/10/10/metadata-stuffing-why-i-hate-tbl_-for-table-names/

======
SQLRockstar
Nice rebuttal to my post from earlier today...

------
seafiend
Yes. I liked that it had more about business drivers

